# Furry School Shooting



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Found this on FurryDrama_2 thought it was interesting to say the least and pathetic to say slightly more.*

http://www.wtsp.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=180245&catid=250

_"Seminole,  Florida - A 10th grader at Seminole High School has been arrested in a  plot to kill fellow students in a "Columbine-type" assault on campus.

Nathanial Zeno, 16, of Seminole is charged with one count of solicitation to commit murder.

Investigators  say he tried to recruit a fellow student, telling him he "was targeting  people that had a history of being cruel or neglectful to animals," the  sheriff's office said in a statement Thursday night.

Investigators  said Zeno was studying a book on the Columbine massacre and was in the  process of obtaining maps of the school and a list of preferred firearms  when deputies discovered the plot."_


http://www.furrynewsnetwork.com/201...y-arrested-plotting-columbine-style-massacre/

_"His  mother enrolled him at Seminole, but acceptance came hard. And Zeno, a  loner, was hard to get to know. He would wear all-black clothing and had a problem with personal hygiene.  As for being a furry, he was especially interested in cats and had a  fox costume he wore to the Renaissance Festival. His mother noted he had  a rich fantasy life."_

_His  entries on the deviantart.com website show Zenoâ€™s level of distress  over the past months. He listed his  personal quote in German, which translated to, â€œWould die in order to  be a real furry.â€ His tagline on messages: â€œIâ€™d rather die on paws than  live on feet â€¦ FFL â€” Furry for Life (Keepinâ€™ it furry since 1998 ).â€_


And from his own DA Journal... http://blackfoxfurry7.deviantart.com/journal/38877676/

_"To anyone who cares or anyone who is reading this, but especially my friends; I might be going to jail.

I planned to shoot up my schooland was caught while marking a map. I might be going to jail and I'm terrified. This isn't a joke.

If I don't send another journal within a week, I'm in jail.

Goodbye and good luck, especially you, Smookie, Brighty, and Silvermist."_


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 20, 2011)

The way I see it, I think the animal rights movement has more to do with this case than the furry fandom.

Or probably the fact that this guy is batshit crazy.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

well...fuck...

It's like that pants on head retarded deal that videogames make you violent, but with furries, So instantly it's at least 5 times more crazy, stupid, and dramatic


----------



## Blutide (Mar 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> The way I see it, I think the animal rights movement has more to do with this case than the furry fandom.
> 
> Or probably the fact that this guy is batshit crazy.


 
I am going with the second one.


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> The way I see it, I think the animal rights movement has more to do with this case than the furry fandom.
> 
> Or probably the fact that this guy is batshit crazy.


 I think this is more furry oriented since furry is this guy's OBSESSION and the only thing he really seems to identify as.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> I think this is more furry oriented since furry is this guy's OBSESSION and the only thing he really seems to identify as.


 That's how I see it. He's like a drowning man clinging to one floating object. It doesn't matter what the object is, it just happened to be there to latch on to. 
Furry or no this kid would have been a nutter. Which is unfortunate because people will attach the crazy to furry.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 20, 2011)

Too bad the kid didn't get the help he needed. Maybe he will now.


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2011)

I made this same mistake too when I heard


----------

